# Popularity: Z590 and 10900k or X570 and 5900x?



## Digitalwolf

I started a reply and I think I'll start it over.

Was reading an article yesterday about prices for Z590 boards being released by European divisions. Then they tried to account for VAT etc to guess at US Prices. If the prices are accurate they can kiss my... well I'll leave it at that. Z590 is not bringing me anything to justify the price increase we'd be seeing. They were hinting at the generally $799.99 flagship boards costing around $1000 and the Glacier Extreme with that weird EK block being about the same price as a 3090 if you could buy one at msrp. No thanks. PERIOD. So I wonder if the $350 to $400 boards I normally buy will be 500 to 600 or something equally stupid.

That said can you actually find a 5900x in stock? I was surfing around today and I swear I saw Newegg pricing 3900X back at $539.99... I bought mine on sale at Amazon for 350 or less.

So next step I went to ebay and did a search for "sold" aka payment went through "used" items and I see 3900X are selling for on average around $400... LOL ***...

I bought a Z490 board on sale and a 10850K when they were under 400.

So personally "for real" I won't be buying either of those things.

If I could actually buy a 5900x for msrp and a X570 board I wanted I would maybe go that route.

If I was going to actually consider a Z590 and could definitely get a model I would be interested in AND get lucky on order day for an 11th gen... sure why not.

No reason at all to pay jacked up Z590 price for a 10th gen though (my opinion).


----------



## skline00

Have X570 and a 5900x


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

5900X + X570 (though I personally would get a mid-tier B550 board as I don't see a point in getting an extra 1-200mhz out of an OC). It isn't like the i9 is bad, you really can't go wrong with either as far as I'm concerned. I just like that the 5900X has more cores/PCIe 4 (for a longevity standpoint).


----------



## cstkl1

if gaming your thing. Wait for non rkt with b560. Chances are ppl will forget i posted this in 3 months.
So thats that.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> 5900X + X570 (though I personally would get a mid-tier B550 board as I don't see a point in getting an extra 1-200mhz out of an OC). It isn't like the i9 is bad, you really can't go wrong with either as far as I'm concerned. I just like that the 5900X has more cores/PCIe 4 (for a longevity standpoint).


This is actually a good concept.

Some of the Z590 manuals are posted now. So like B550 you are pretty much getting 20 PCIE 4.0 lanes. 16 for the gpu slots 16/0, 8/8 etc and one 4.0 M.2. I've got a B550 Vision D and I think there were some other limitations I forget. Yet a X570 is ALL PCIE 4.0... Z590 is not. Sure the DMI ix 3.0 x8 but look at the price lol. That's my main issue with it. I'd rather go B550. Don't get me wrong if it's stuff you need there are some nice Z590 board but the price seem to be bleh.


----------



## the_real_7

As a Intel fan Im tell you that right now Amd is where is at , the Z590 and 11900k or just stop gaps to keep intel stock from going to the red the z590 is another spin of the z170 and rocket lake is a older tech 8 core blah. If not just wait to ddr 5


----------



## Thomas73

5950x+3090,simple enough


----------

